# SMC - Strategic Minerals Corporation



## mmmmining (12 March 2007)

Just found this little stock at near a year low with very little market interest. A couple of issues may make this stock attractive at short term:

1. SMC is about to make ann about the historic uranium exploration review at its Woolgar Goldfield project.

2.A Director purchased some shares recently.

3. A gold play


----------



## greggy (12 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Just found this little stock at near a year low with very little market interest. A couple of issues may make this stock attractive at short term:
> 
> 1. SMC is about to make ann about the historic uranium exploration review at its Woolgar Goldfield project.
> 
> ...



I haven't traded this one for a number of years.  Last time I got in was when The Speculator tipped it in The Bulletin.  Since then its been largely a real sleeper.  Hopefully the historic uranium exploration review will add interest and Director's buying shares is also a good sign.  Good luck with it.
DYOR


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

Guys, if you think you just have missed out HDN, watch out this one tomorrow. After market, it has released ann with some excellent historic drilling in uranium, including 6m at 2500ppm! 

The deposit is not deep, only about 50m from ground.

I checked the map, it is within a geological region could end up with 10,000t U3O8. Existing deposit nearby are Ben Lomond, Maree, and Oasis,  owned by MGA.TO


----------



## nizar (4 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Guys, if you think you just have missed out HDN, watch out this one tomorrow. After market, it has released ann with some excellent historic drilling in uranium, including 6m at 2500ppm!
> 
> The deposit is not deep, only about 50m from ground.
> 
> I checked the map, it is within a geological region could end up with 10,000t U3O8. Existing deposit nearby are Ben Lomond, Maree, and Oasis,  owned by MGA.TO




Amazing how today it goes up on highest volume since december and the announcement was released AFTER the close.  

Reminds me of Merril Lynch accumulating HDR days before the takeover, the day before it went up when oil was down and all oilers down....


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Amazing how today it goes up on highest volume since december and the announcement was released AFTER the close.
> 
> Reminds me of Merril Lynch accumulating HDR days before the takeover, the day before it went up when oil was down and all oilers down....




Well, there sort of things is a kind of hit and miss. But I do find the director's purchase is an excellent indicator, particularly for small dull mining companies. They are normal people with greedy, and sometimes, shamelessly take advantage of insider information. It is the reason lead to my discovery in the middle of last month.

Anyway, I did a quick estimate, looks like *6mlb U3O8 at 0.1%* for the Perseverance Prospect is very possible. They still have another two prospects with impressive rock chip sampling. They are in the right geological structure, and region.


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

Cannot believe it, the value of uranium assets for SMC is zero, or negative. 

After the historic data review, the share was up to 17.5c, not back to 13.5c, 1c below the price prior to the ann.

It looks like Peter Beattie scared a shxxload of people. 

Then why PDN and Avera are paying huge premium over the SMM's asset?

Is this a kind of *unconformity anomaly*?

This is a classic case that you can jump on a uranium bandwagon without paying a dime!


----------



## sleeper88 (29 April 2007)

This U play has been overlooked and here's why: 

*Woolgar Uranium (100%)*
After reviewing historical data, "the potential for the discovery of significant uranium deposits was high"
The company is planning a comprehensive exploration program 

Within this progect there are 3 prospects:
1. Perseverance-Shamrock
2. Middle Park 
3. Sandy Creek 

*Perseverance-Shamrock Prospect *
- rock chip sampling returned values up to 6700ppm 
- uranium channel anomalies over 700m x 300m area

ESSO drilled a total of 2596m (RC + diamond) These include:
4.5m @ 800ppm (diamond drill hole)
3.0m @ 1000ppm (diamond drill hole)
9.0m @ 400ppm (diamond drill hole)
2.5m @ 600ppm
6.0m @ 2500ppm 
3.0m @ 600ppm
5.0m @ 800ppm
3.0m @ 1100ppm 
4.0m @ 1200ppm 

- All holes were very shallow, within 100m from surface
- Drilled mineralisation is open at depth and along strike
- Full strike extent of the mapped anomaly not tested 
- Historical grades at Perseverance is very impressive and could prove to be a significant U deposit with good grades 

*Middle Park Prospect *
- Rock chip samples returned 2700ppm at Middle Park West 
- Rock chip samples returned 6800ppm at Middle Park East 
- Drilling returned rare narrow intersections
- The anomalies are not fully tested 

*Sandy Creek Prospect *
- Airborn radiometrics flown in 2003 
- Identified several new uranium channel anomalies similar to anomaly corresponding with known U mineralisation at Perseverance 
- Limited surface sampling, returning up to 700ppm


*Woolgar Gold Project JV (OXR earning up to 70%)*

OXR earning 70% by spending $24m over 3 to 4 years + produce bankable feasibility study 
Currently progressed into phase 2 (close to $2m spent)
OXR plans to commence a deep diamond drilling program up to 450m in 2nd Q
Current resource of 400,000oz Au (0 to 150m deep)
Potential to substantially expand resource

*Soapspar Gold Deposit (100%)*
Current resource of 45,000oz Au
Commenced mine prefeasibilty 
Best intersections include 42m @ 5.84g/t Au & 14m @ 5.82g/t Ay
Potential for early cash flows (reminds me of AAR)
Heap leap style development, with significant margins with current gold prices

*Other Uranium Projects (SA)*
*Siccus JV (10% free carried/DYL 90%)*

DYL operator of JV
EL 3288 located southwest of Lake Frome, Frome Basin, SA
Completed airborne EM survey in Dec 2006 
Preliminary interpretation suggest presence of Beverley structure
Potential for Honeymoon-style mineralisation 
DYL plans to commence a drill programme in June-July

*Martins Well Project EL 3508 (100%)*

Adjacent Siccus JV areas
Adjacent SIM land holdings 
Potential for Beverley style U mineralisation 
Highly prospective area 
Company planning a sampling and drill progam in 2007

*Fundamentals *
Market Cap: $31m 
Shares on issue: 237.5m 
Share price: $0.13
Cash on hand: $1.1m 
OXR holds 2.34% of issued capital  
Top 20 hold 70.96%


----------



## ta2693 (29 April 2007)

The problem of SMC is the mine not thick enough. Therefore It maybe not economic to explore. 
Two factors determine a good mine. One is quality. the other is thickness. 
But at the time of U madness. Everything could happen.


----------



## rub92me (29 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> The problem of SMC is the mine not thick enough. Therefore It maybe not economic to explore.
> Two factors determine a good mine. One is quality. the other is thickness.
> But at the time of U madness. Everything could happen.



Which mine do you mean (gold / uranium) and not thick enough for what? Surely a good mine is determined by how much good grade stuff there is, how deep it is and how easy it is to extract?


----------



## ta2693 (29 April 2007)

rub92me said:


> Which mine do you mean (gold / uranium) and not thick enough for what? Surely a good mine is determined by how much good grade stuff there is, how deep it is and how easy it is to extract?




I mean Uranium. Uranium exploration method is totally different from coal. 
They fill chemical liquid into the mine to solute the uranium and collect this liquid. That why the thickness of Uranium mine is so important. mine with  100 ppm *10m is much better than 1000 ppm*1m.  But there are also a lot of other factors that should be taken into account like the distance from surface, etc, etc.


----------



## sleeper88 (29 April 2007)

You are referring to ISL mines, wouldn't it be different for open-cut mines, shallow resource with high grades?


----------



## ta2693 (30 April 2007)

open-cut? 
It is very harmful to worker's health. 
It is in Australia not Africa. Can not imagine the company will take the risk of worker's health in Australia.


----------



## System (19 October 2020)

On October 16th, 2020, Strategic Minerals Corporation NL (SMC) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by QGold Pty Ltd.


----------

